# If-Schleife mit Werten "von" "bis"



## KreeeePeR (17. Okt 2005)

Hallo!
Kann man eine If-Schleife machen die ihren Programmteil ausführt wenn z.B. die Variable a eine Zahl von 19 bis 27 ist?
Wie funktioniert das? wie grenzt man den Zahlenbereich ein von wo bis wo die Zahlen gültig sind?


----------



## Gaston (17. Okt 2005)

Hallo ,

so könnte man es machen, wenn die Werte vorher klar stehen

for(int a=19;a<=27;a++)
{
//führe Aktion aus
}

Gruß

Gaston


----------



## Gaston (17. Okt 2005)

Hallo habe mich verguckt, aber so Sachen macht man meistens
bzw. besser mit while oder einer for-Schleife

Und wenn dann nimmt man nicht if sondern löst das mit einer Rekursion, einer Funktion die sich wieder selsbt aufruft.

```
rekursiveFunktion(int a)
{
        a<=19 & a>27?rekursiveFunktion(a++):return;
}
```

Wenn du es unbedingt mit if machen willst könnte es so gehen


```
if(a>=19 && a<=27)
{
//rufe deine Funktion auf
deineFunktion(a)
}

public  void deineFunktion(int aWert)
{
++aWert;
if(aWert>=19&&aWert<=27)
{
  deineFunktion(aWert);
}
}
```


Im Prinzip ist das zweite Beispiel eine schlechte Rekursion mit if. Wie gesagt nimm lieber for oder while.


Gruß 

Gaston


----------



## Sky (17. Okt 2005)

es ist eine if-Abfrage oder eine if-Anweisung oder oder oder gibt ne Menge Wörter dafür, aber es gibt keine if-Schleifen!

for, while usw. sind Schleifen.


----------



## The_S (18. Okt 2005)

Hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden, oder wird hier nur nach einer if-Abfrage gefragt, die überprüft ob eine bereits vorhandene Variable in einem bestimmten Wertebereich liegt!?


```
if (i <= 100 && i >= 50) {
```

[edit] meine Blödheit ausradiert


----------



## Roar (18. Okt 2005)

hm, wie kann eine zahl gleichzeitig größer als 100 und kleiner als 50 sein?


----------



## The_S (18. Okt 2005)

Scheiße, Berufsschule tut mir nicht gut, die ham mir wohl was ins trinken gemischt. Sry, fehler gleich behoben


----------

